# can a fried power supply fry the motherboard and all components connected to it?



## robiul (Dec 23, 2006)

like while its frying, can it fry the motherboard, ODD, HDDs and everything? Can it take some of the wires too? such as the power SW and the reset SW cables as well as the case fans?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Unfortunately a fried Power Supply can fry almost any electronic aparatus on the computer and quite often does. Therefore that is my answer to your question.


----------



## robiul (Dec 23, 2006)

well how do you know that the power supply fried?
is their usually a sound or pop? Because my PSU just had a little flash and that was all, no sound or nothing


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If the psu "flashed" and the computer shutdown you know theres a problem I would replace the psu, other then putting in another psu theres no telling if it hurt any other components, sometimes it does other times it don't


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Don't misunderstand, the motherboard and other components don't always fry when a power supply goes, but it can happen. I thought that was what you were asking. Now, you can test them with a mutimeter and they don't cost a lot. Here are instructions:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...-tricks/65936-troubleshooting-multimeter.html

They don't always make a bunch of noise, but they can. Many times, when they fry, you can smell them. I don't recommend you taking it apart or you can receive a very bad shock even after they are turned off.

What brand name and wattage is that power supply? Please also list your specs on this computer. Does the power supply turn anything on at this time?

Post back with questions/concerns.

Addendum: Well Doby, you got me on that one. You are just too fast for me tonight, but payback time will come. :4-thatsba


----------



## robiul (Dec 23, 2006)

well I had a HIPRO 600w PSU and what I did was I plugged in the +4 motherboard pin connector in the CPU +4 pin connector and there was only a +20 pin connector on the motherboard and that supposedly fried the PSU
I RMAed the PSU, since newegg didnt have anymore in stock, they refunded it full price and with that $$ I bought a nice OCZ 600w, and my motherboard was RMAed, it was a ASUS P5B deluxe, and my CPU will come the day after tomorrow
I dont know why it would fry a PSU, but whatever
Im just worried about my other parts atm


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

The power supply you are getting is about ten times better than the one you had that burned out. When it comes, give it a try and let either Doby or me know and we will try to assist you if you have problems.


----------



## robiul (Dec 23, 2006)

heres some pics of the computer
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/A_Collection/DSC01247.jpg
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/A_Collection/DSC01249.jpg
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/A_Collection/DSC01250.jpg
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/A_Collection/DSC01253.jpg
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/A_Collection/DSC01254.jpg
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/A_Collection/DSC01255.jpg
http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p23/A_Collection/DSC01256.jpg
there is no CPU in it atm, should I turn it on to see if the case fan works or not?
the CPU is coming on thursday

*****edit*****
if I plug it in right now without the CPU, would the motherboard and case fans at least turn on?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

No, I would just hold until you get your new power supply. Don't try anything at this time. That is my opinion and Thursday is not far away. Just wait for all the new parts you are going to get so nothing will go wrong. Let's don't do this problem all over again. :4-thatsba


----------



## robiul (Dec 23, 2006)

^ no I already HAVE the OCZ power supply, its the CPU which I dont have


----------



## robiul (Dec 23, 2006)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, I would just hold until you get your new power supply. Don't try anything at this time. That is my opinion and Thursday is not far away. Just wait for all the new parts you are going to get so nothing will go wrong. Let's don't do this problem all over again. :4-thatsba


so I shouldnt? oh man... its going to be a rough two days.... :upset: :sigh: 
why do you think a PSU would fry if you only put the +20 motherboard pin connector in and the +4 motherboard in the +4 CPU connector?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

robiul said:


> why do you think a PSU would fry if you only put the +20 motherboard pin connector in and the +4 motherboard in the +4 CPU connector?



that has nothing to do with frying a PSU its common to run a 20pin motherboard with 24pin PSU connector you do however have to make sure that the four pins that wont be used hang off in the correct direction. This is establlished by researching the main connector pin for your motherboard in direct realation to the wiring of your PSU


but you wont have that problem with the OCZ, because it has the *20 plus 4* connector if your mobo is a 20 pin / simply detach the removable 4 pin from the main connector; this act converts the 24 pin connector to the 20 pin variety >>>> BTW the removable four pin from the 24pin main connector in the PSU is NOT to power the CPU >>>>>> thats is the job of the dedicated 4 pin CPU power plug!


----------

